# omg....i have just.......



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

fed my reds a whole sardine.absolutey brilliant.....they were wary at first but soon as one started they went 'ape sh*t'


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

soon as i work out how to transfer from camcorder to computer i will........


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Did it make a mess in your tank Alan or not to bad ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

were they fresh are from a can full of salt


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

fresh.not from a can.it made a bit of a mess but it cleared quite quickly.it just made the water a bit cloudy.


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

sweet, you'll have to let us know how they like them.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

tanmuscles said:


> sweet, you'll have to let us know how they like them.
> [snapback]810861[/snapback]​


the whole point of the thread was to tell everyone how much his P's loved sardines


----------



## brad99 (Dec 4, 2003)

ya very cool


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

very nice dude!


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

mine love them too. it is funny u drop it in the tank and they all look at it "wtf is that" then after my big guy checks it out all hell breaks loose.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yeh exactly


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

sounds good ill go get some in the morning


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

dude I gotta try that sh*t


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

think I going to try something like that, sounds carnage !!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

it was wicked. today i just fed them some fresh cod.i dropped a piece in about 4"x4" which was about 2" thick, it never touched the floor!!.i swear they scoffed it all before it could hit the gravel!


----------

